# Day After Fog Machines



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place, but I'll try here first.

One of the items I'm planning on purchasing the day after Halloween is a fog machine. Going to try to anyway.

Here's my question. Should I take it out of the box and give it a spin ASAP to make sure it works? Or should I leave it pristine in the box and just not mess with it until next year?

I'm planning on at the least opening the box prior to purchase to make sure it doesn't look used or anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

try it out. if it no worky, exchange it until you get one that does.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Careful - a lot of stores won't accept returns on seasonal items after they have packed everything up. You could try returning bad items next year, but a lot of them change out boxes in a bid to keep you from doing this.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I took one back to Wally's that was 2 years old and crap out on me. Same bar code I got lucky, took the remote back too.But my wife calls me king of returns anyway. I didn't even have a box of which I normally save.


----------

